# I gotta Rhom :)



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hello

I new if i didn't get a Rhom shipped to me i would probably never get one, So p-fury member Marco made that shipping happen :nod: Marco agreed to ship me his prized Rhom and worked out just fine. The rhom arrived in mint condition and i am not suprized that happened with Marco mad skills and love for the hobby. Thanks Marco dude









here is some pics from all the excitement i went through today.























































one happy customer here


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

nice rhom how big?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

congrats nike , that is one nice looking rhom , glad you are happy with it , what size is it and what size tank is it in ? any chance of a full tank shot mate?


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

VERY nice Rhom you have there mate!!

Love the 5th pic, That colouration is great!

Good pic-up


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

wow, gorgeous looking rhom


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

man that looks nice


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking rhom, and Marco did a great job at packing it for you.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

shipping him by AirCanada Cargo went great









the fish is around 11"-12". his jaws are huge......


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

congrats on a great transaction.
wes


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking rhom







Especially in the last picture he looks great. I think you will have fun watching and interacting with this fish









Edit: his jaw is HUGE indeed


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

marco said:


> shipping him by AirCanada Cargo went great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next time old marco ill hint ya up if iam lookin for somthin that is in your tank!!!!! your the man that fish looks wicked man,,!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice one looks great.....


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's great!!!he looks verry good thats a verry nice rhom


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Very nice rhom you have there what size tank you got him in.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I love that Rhom man...It makes me want one even more now...Thanks for posting those pics of how he came transported...I was always curious to see how they are packaged.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man im so jealous.hes one of the most beautiful rhoms i have ever seen.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom, how big?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

WELL YOU HAD A BETTER DAY THAN I DID I GUESS!


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know why you people make such a big deal about this rhom,
what is it? the second coming of the messiah? it looks like any goddam rhom to me.in for the last month i've been showing you people great colorful rhoms and all you did is bashed them down, especially a few members break my balls all the time just because i photoshop the background of the tank of all the algae, to make a better presentation.
yes it is a nice rhom but i've seen hundreds of these gray rhoms what's so special about this one? enough already!
and who the hell is marco?
yes you're right tonite i'm having a bad night!!
LOVE,
STREGA


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

calm down Strega. His rhom looks alsome and I never bashed your fish. I think your Rhoms look nice as well. I just know his Rhom definitely is not a peru black rhom. I love his coloration.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

If ur a true fish keeper, and p lover. U will consider this fish awesome just like yours. Too bad if u cant appreciate a badass fish like that. 
Yo how much did it cost with shipping and all?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i love the rhom...I want a full tank shot though please please please?!?!?!!?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

STREGA said:


> i don't know why you people make such a big deal about this rhom,
> what is it? the second coming of the messiah? it looks like any goddam rhom to me.in for the last month i've been showing you people great colorful rhoms and all you did is bashed them down, especially a few members break my balls all the time just because i photoshop the background of the tank of all the algae, to make a better presentation.
> yes it is a nice rhom but i've seen hundreds of these gray rhoms what's so special about this one? enough already!
> and who the hell is marco?
> ...


who the hell is marco????

im one of the first 185 members to join pfury, who the hell are you????

feel free to shampoo my balls. k thanks


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

haha Strega got owned!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow very nice, im diggin that coloration


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

marco said:


> shipping him by AirCanada Cargo went great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man...I had a terrible experience with AC Cargo.
But I'm glad you had better luck.

That's a sweet rhom...



> feel free to shampoo my balls. k thanks


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

marco said:


> STREGA said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know why you people make such a big deal about this rhom,
> ...










that was sweet









Thanks for the comments everyone, good or jealous







I will work on a full tank shot and put it in the thread ASAP.



> dutchfrompredator Posted Today, 07:15 PM
> WELL YOU HAD A BETTER DAY THAN I DID I GUESS! rockon.gif


Sorry to hear that....


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats a nice p, congrats he'll be way better once he gets rid of that chimple


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pick up.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

marco said:


> shipping him by AirCanada Cargo went great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess A/C decided to take your fish?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats on your new fish, John








He looks amazing


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

awesome Rhom!!!
happy the shipping went down ok...


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

great pick up! that is an amazing looking rhom!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wow man that is awsome that you got the fish soo easily


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

STREGA said:


> i don't know why you people make such a big deal about this rhom,
> what is it? the second coming of the messiah? it looks like any goddam rhom to me.in for the last month i've been showing you people great colorful rhoms and all you did is bashed them down, especially a few members break my balls all the time just because i photoshop the background of the tank of all the algae, to make a better presentation.
> yes it is a nice rhom but i've seen hundreds of these gray rhoms what's so special about this one? enough already!
> and who the hell is marco?
> ...


Why do you cry all the time? The reason this fish is bad ass has nothing to do with color...which I couldnt care less about....it is the shape of the fish that makes it such a nice rhom. Im not a fan of spangling on rhoms...I like them a nice dull black. 
Too much spangling and they look like they have a little liberachi in them...IMO.

Nice Fish NIKE!


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> STREGA said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know why you people make such a big deal about this rhom,
> ...










you know i can't argue with your logic.
soon i'm sending you a vid clip of a real Liberace ,I hope you can open it.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Yesterday, 09:31 AM
> Congrats on your new fish, John wootwoot.gif
> He looks amazing buttrock.gif


thanks Jonas











> Grosse Gurke Posted Yesterday, 05:28 PM
> 
> Nice Fish NIKE!


Thanks GG









Thanks everyone







and thanks again marco


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

fung88 said:


> haha Strega got owned!
> [snapback]1133181[/snapback]​












Great looking Rhom.

Excellent packing job too!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

STREGA said:


> i don't know why you people make such a big deal about this rhom,
> what is it? the second coming of the messiah? it looks like any goddam rhom to me.in for the last month i've been showing you people great colorful rhoms and all you did is bashed them down, especially a few members break my balls all the time just because i photoshop the background of the tank of all the algae, to make a better presentation.
> yes it is a nice rhom but i've seen hundreds of these gray rhoms what's so special about this one? enough already!
> and who the hell is marco?
> ...












Im with GG, I prefer that dull Color...
This fish is Superb in the last two Photos man.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> i love the rhom...I want a full tank shot though please please please?!?!?!!?
> [snapback]1133108[/snapback]​



















i didn't forget. it's a 110 gal tank with a wet-dry filtration and there are several lil tank mates in there that he will help me eliminate i am sure.

Thanks Gord


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey! Finnally
Great Stuff, 
Good Job Marco


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Rhom.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That fish does have a bulky jawline. It kind of looks like a mini version of grosse gurke's beast. 
Props NIKE.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm in aggreement with pretty much everybody else when I say thats a awsome looking Rhombeus.
Any idea on where the fish was collected?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Thompson374 said:


> I'm in aggreement with pretty much everybody else when I say thats a awsome looking Rhombeus.
> Any idea on where the fish was collected?
> [snapback]1138006[/snapback]​


Peru


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Hey! Finnally
> Great Stuff,
> Good Job Marco
> [snapback]1137710[/snapback]​


Thanks Pete







it's probably your fault i had to get one, those last vids of yours was killing me











> Posted Today, 02:44 PM
> That fish does have a bulky jawline. It kind of looks like a mini version of sgrosse gurke' beast.
> Props NIKE. thumb.gif


Thanks Serrapygo







I can only hope/dream that one day it could grow to a monster like grosse gurke's Rhom or like your monster aswell











> marco Posted Today, 05:30 PM
> 
> QUOTE(Thompson374 @ Jul 29 2005, 03:19 PM)
> I'm in aggreement with pretty much everybody else when I say thats a awsome looking Rhombeus.
> ...


Thanks Marco, I don't believe i had even asked


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Amazing Rhom


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks again. He's a good eater woohoo









View attachment 71514


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice teeth too !!!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

That is a nice rhom. That is a great picture of it eating


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice action shot. Glad he's a good eater!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

those shrimp are his favorite!!!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Awesome and beautiful rhom. Now i really want one damnit. Oh well I guess ill have to make do with my phsyco altuvei


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks everyone







your right marco he does love them shrimps







I got an updated pic to share









View attachment 73184


----------

